# New SPL Meter...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We may need to check this one out and see how accurate it is...

*Link to Product: ATI SLM100
*











> ATI’s new Precise Sound Pressure Level Meter is an extremely versatile device for measuring sound intensity in just about any acoustic environment – loud or soft; high-pitched, low-pitched, or broadband; intermittent or continuous. You can use it to measure noise levels in factories, schools, offices, and airports, or to check acoustics of studios, auditoriums, and home theater installations. The SLM-100 features a large, easy-to-read analog meter for taking quick measurements anywhere. A 9-volt battery supplies power, so the meter is completely portable. The RANGE selector lets you select one of seven sound level ranges, each spanning 16 dB. The needle indicator shows the actual sound level as a displacement from the center point. The RCA OUTPUT jack lets you connect the meter to recording or other measurement equipment. The REPONSE selector has two settings: FAST and SLOW. In the FAST position, the meter reacts quickly to changes in the sound level, showing you the peak sound levels present in the environment. The SLM-100 is a precise, versatile instrument – perfect for your next set-up.
> 
> • Seven SPL Range Make measurements from 50-126 dB (referenced to 0.0002μbar)
> • A and C Weightings Check compliance with safety regulations and perform acoustic analysis
> ...


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow Sonnie, that looks cool - but also very familiar in terms of design layout.
I see Rat Shack are closing 700 stores and changing their business model, they no longer want to supply the likes of us with electrical fittings and want us to use Parts Express in future. So maybe its a good idea to have an alternative SPL meter supplier.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have my suspects that it is nothing more than a redesigned RS Meter.


----------



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie:
I bought one of those from B&H Photo for 43.69 shipped. It is the RS SPL meter with a different case on it. The factory in China, I presume, just retooled the injection molding for another customer. I have checked it against my ECM8000 and it seems to follow the response of the RS SPL meter.

Chuck


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose my suspicions were correct. So much for hoping they would make a more accurate one. 

One good thing about this is it means there should be more analog meters available for people want an analog meter vs. a digital meter. The analogs were getting hard to find at RS.

Thanks for letting us know Chuck.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> So much for hoping they would make a more accurate one.


How much do you want to pay? 

It seems to be hard to find something between cheap and expensive...

$25 at Walmart online:











Nady – looks like another rebadged Radio Shack meter – about the same price, too.











Nady also had a digital model - $100.











Galaxy – Typically $50, but only good to 125 Hz











Pro-audio company Phonic has this one – cool as grits (as Sonnie would say ). It’ll set you back $300. :yikes: 











About the only place to go between cheap and audio pro is industrial:

Here’s a place that has some ranging from $50 to $500. Strangely, the cheaper ones have the same response deviation as the most expensive one, +/- 1.5 dB
http://www.dasdistribution.com/products/sound_level_meters/sound_meters1.htm

Martel has a few, ranging from $150 - $350
http://www.marteltesttools.com/products.php?cat=3

You have to watch out for some of the industrial models – they might not have settings for “A” and “C” weighting. The Martel 325, for instance, doesn’t have any weighting. It’s rated from 32 Hz – 8 kHz, which translates to “C” weighting. Fortunately, “C” is what most of us want.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How did you know I'd like that Phonic meter? That is pretty cool lookin'. Wonder how accurate it is though.


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

There is also the PAA3 which is a usb version. The above one is serial. Both you can link to a PC as a RTA...1/3 band IIRC as i saw one being used for room eq once.

Nice machine and very tempted, but to be honest, i'm sure that the Beringer mic and REW are more useful and acurate anyway....but it does look cool

Cya,
Lee


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, the newer PAA3 might be a better option, although it’s about $400. I did find a user review of the PAA2, and the guy totally dissed it – said the menu navigation was horrendous, and some functions would drop out during use.

The advantage of the PAA3 is that it’s easily and fully portable – no lugging around a laptop, mics, cabling, etc. And actually much cheaper than all that stuff. It also does RT60 measurements, speaker phase checking, and lots more, that REW doesn’t (although to be fair, REW does things that the PAA3 doesn’t  ).

Still, the PAA3 would be of more use to the professional user who goes from site to site setting up systems than for us at home. We’re typically doing one-time set ups, so it’s not that big a deal to have to hassle with separate mics, laptops, cabling, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks likes a new paa? is coming out.
The Paa6.
With all the features on the earlier models and more!

Check link:
http://www.phonic.com/pressroom/latestnews/paa6.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I have found another device.

You may be interesting!

http://www.terrasonde.com/products/color.php


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I like this model wit the spectrum analyzer display, LCD only makes this possible but care must be taken if the unit is dropped onto the floor, possible failure will result in the LCD being cracked!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

I've just seen these on ebay that look the same as the ATI SLM-100 and the Nady ASM-2. These also look like Radio Shack clones and wondered if anybody had tried one and if the response was similar to that of the RS meter.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Analog-Display-Sound-Level-Noise-Meter-decibel-DB-NEW_W0QQitemZ190074053145QQihZ009QQcategoryZ40004QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-7-Range-Sound-Level-Meter-decibel-DB-U30_W0QQitemZ220074048420QQihZ012QQcategoryZ40004QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Regards

Russell


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Russell

Import tax? Customs clearance charges? VAT? Postal charges? Delay? Risk?

I'd stick with BK's offerings even if they do have the same response curve as the old boxy analogue meters. (which these look like anyway)


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for that. I'd looked around UK based sites for a suitable SPL meter but they were all more expensive. I was not aware of BK Electronics and seeing as they do the RS one for £26 I have to aggree with you that this is a safer bet.

I do have to say though that I have bought various items off Ebay from Hong Kong and I have never had any problems and delivery has sometimes been quicker that buying something from a UK seller. However, you are right, you could easily get stung.

Thanks for putting me onto BK, I think I will be ordering one.


Russell


EDIT: one has now been ordered.


----------

